# Anyone ever cut Catawba Trees?



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

I have a friend that has a Catawba tree that has to be removed. He was asking me if I have heard of any good uses for it. Only thing I honestly knew was fish bait yeild.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

You'll find it on my site as catalpa --- seems to have strong grain and make for some good turning.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Oh it's one of my favorite species. It's a very rich looking wood. I posted a picture of a table one of my buddies made for us for milling his tree. I'll try to find the thread so you can see it. I do remember the pictures didn't do the actual look of the wood much justice. 

I'll mill all the Catalpa I can get. Haven't turned any yet but as Paul says I hear it turns very well. 






.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

That didn't take long. 





.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

TexasTimbers said:


> That didn't take long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that is some mighty beautiful wood, the table is beautiful also, I had no idea the wood was that pretty.


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm excited already, thanks for the info. I hope my friend brings it all to me.:yes:


----------

